

Why Python is the Last Language You'll Have To Learn - Mitt
http://jakevdp.github.io/blog/2012/09/20/why-python-is-the-last/

======
dj-wonk
Giving "reasons" why a language will be around a while is roughly somewhat
comparable to giving "reasons" why a particular business or industry will
last. These kinds of comparisons are a waste of mental energy.

Things like languages or businesses last (or do not) largely because of their
interaction with their environment -- not because of (a) innate properties or
(b) characteristics that we observe at this moment in time. A great language,
like Python, deserves praise because of how useful it has been, but let's not
get carried away and sanctify it.

Time will tell how long it lasts.

In the meanwhile, I like to use languages that help my productivity (for a
particular problem) and don't help me shoot myself in the foot.

------
dj-wonk
It backwards to suggest that any one language is the last you'll have to
learn. Learning new languages is part of staying relevant. Even English is
subtly changing over time.

(I don't mean to be a stickler just because I don't like the title -- and I
don't -- but the language we choose matters.)

------
the_cat_kittles
I learned python first. Then I wanted to make iOS apps. Then I wanted to make
cool frontend for websites. Then I wanted to make really fast code for
simuating things. What a stupid article premise.

